# Photos, Nissan Engine Museum w/GTROC in Japan



## shawrf1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Moderators: please delete this post. I will repost after re-editing the images.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Wow, how that looks like my type of museum tour!!! :smokin::smokin:

You lucky sods!! 


Keep the photo's flowing.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

damn, that dna place near camp zama base?


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

in it for the updates.


----------

